# wat type of fh did i buy?



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

heres a pic


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

barred midas x fh?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No idea, it's a nice one at any rate.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lemmy is the guy to ask


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

a zz


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Don`t know but nicely colored.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a ZZ. and worldbelow, they only show those bars when they are stressed out


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yep, a ZZ...whats the size? the fish has a nice flowerline.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OOOoooOOO, nice flowerline + tear drop + great color. If this thing gets a head you bought yourself a highquality ZZ(Zen Zhou) flowerhorn.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

ty its only like 2 to 3 in


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

how about this one wat kind is this one?


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

another


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

i bought this kinds..

golden fh or i think its called orange kamfa 









and i think this is a red dragon .. pic was taken with flash









my very first fh.. i still have him.. i thought it was a trimac.









this one is from yossie....half texas and half red dragon..









this one from paradise


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ooh man fh's and their names!?! woot woot funtimes...gotta love the hybrids ahaha.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice fish man.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

ty for the comments but is there any chance for the top fh to be a red dragon?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

there some sweet flowerhorns you guys have.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> That's a ZZ. and worldbelow, they only show those bars when they are stressed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or pissed. I've seen them bar up when fish are introduced into tanks adjacent to them and they are worked up!


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

so do u guys think that my fist fh is a red dragon? or a zz better?


----------

